# Liddell versus Couture Any Predictions?



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Saturday night Chuck Liddell and Randy Couture will face off in the octagon for the 3rd time for the Ultimate Fighting Championship.

Anyone have predictions?

I think Chuck is a great fighter, but I am going out on a limb and say Randy in the second round by submission.

Any thoughts about Gracie and Hughs in May? Would love to see Matt get whupped up on by the legend.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I predict blood.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Chuck can end it with 1 punch so I'll stick with him but if it goes to the ground I think Randy will win.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm rooting for Randy....but he getting old. I still think he will not make the mistake of going toe to toe againg and get it to the groung and win a descision.


----------



## smokinrifle99 (Jan 16, 2006)

chuck all the way first round tko.

and watch matt hughes destroy hochie gracie


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

smokin: Welcome to the post.

I am getting pumped for this match-up on Saturday night.

I am also wondering about the Nick Dias versus Diesel fight. Nick has shown some great skills in past fights. I think the Sanchez fight was a hard loss for Nick, but he has great striking skills. Diesel is tough, this could be a good war.

smokin: you might be right on track with Gracie and Hughs. Matt is a tough competitor. Gracie may just be past his time now.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Good fight for Liddell,,,, but it's sad to see Randy leave the sport. He'll be a Hall of Fame UFC fighter in my book for all time.

Hat's off to the guy with fists and a chin glutton for punishment.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

870: great post man. Couldn't agree more. Hard to see Randy go.

Can you believe Diesel? loose 30 lbs for a fight and gain it all back again within 24 hours.

These guys are unbelievable in terms of what they put themselves through.

I don't think I will orde UFC 58 in March, but will look forward to the May fight card with Gracie and Hughs.


----------

